# Del diseño a la reparación



## DSP (Abr 2, 2011)

Que tal compañeros, abro este tema para compartir una inquietud que posbiblemente alguien mas a experimentado.

Les platico que me he dedicado por varios años al diseño de ctos. en su mayoria microcontrolados y poco a poco me ido haciendo de herramienta y equipo para tal fin, tengo mi pequeño taller/laboratorio. Sin embargo, son muy pocos los aparatos que he reparado, porque, en lo personal, me gusta mas hacer cosas nuevas, que reparar equipos existentes. Aunque se que puede ser buen negocio, dado que lo he visto en talleres de reparacion, siempre tienen trabajo. Muchas personas que se enteran que tengo cautin y multimetro, me comentan que tienen un tv o un modular descompuesto y que si se los puedo arreglar... Pocas veces me animo a hacerlo, por dos principales razones: tengo poco tiempo libre y porque no tengo experiencia.

Para mi, en la reparación vale mas la experiencia, (o al menos es la impresion que tengo). Porque a veces sin saber tanta teoria de semiconductores, transistores, mallas, etc. te reparan un tv rápido y facil porque conocen los "sintomas", "diagnosticos" y soluciones. Es decir, van mas al grano.

He sido un poco desidioso para esa labor, pero hoy he decidido cambiar.

Hoy he decidido no decir que "no tengo tiempo" cuando el vecino quiere traerme su tv a reparar.
Pero, aunque llevo años diseñando, creo que no va a ser pan comido pasarme a la reparacion.
Le tengo respeto y aprecio a la capacidad de quienes lo hacen.

Ahora bien, Recurro a ustedes, porque se que aqui debe haber reparadores, diseñadores y reparadores-diseñadores. Quisiera saber que consejo me pueden dar para iniciarme en reparación a mi y a cualquier compañero que este en una situación similar.

No solo pido consejos, ideas, sino tambien sus experiencias, quizas alguien a pasado por algo similar.

Gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Que tal DSP y bienvenido al mundo de lar reparación.... te comento algo yo reparo, no solo equipos de consumo, si no tambien equipameinto de tipo industrial y otros, diseño, dispositivos, partes de equipos y/o equipos completos, trabao en contro asistiedo por un PC, por un PLC o un microcontrolador según corresponda, no me caso con una técnica, busco la más apropiada, trabajo con otra gente y tambien realizasmo trabajso en alarmas equipo de vigilancia, audio profesional, desde hace años hacemos amplificodrores tanto en etado sólido como con tubos(más recientemete), reingeniera de máquinas y procesos.....

Por otro lado te cuento que fui durante 10años jefe de mantenimiento de un taller

Alli se hacia basicamente Televisión y video, audio muy poco, y a la vez teniamos un canal de cable por lo que trabaje en los equipos de recepción satelital conversiones, amplficación, distribución y tenia a cargo el area informática..

De acuerrdo a toda esta experiencia y lo que he visto a lo largo de todos estos años en otros talleres y otros técnicos es lo que sigue.


O te convertis en un técnico excelente, con lo cual vas a poder tenre un trabajo muy lucrativo y si no seraa un cambia piezas, ganaras pero no lo mismo que en el caso anterior......



Para reparara hay que saber como funciona, eso se enseña en la mayoia de los cursos, lo que no se enseña es a reparar, que en si es toda una disciplina..... no se cual sea tu nivel de estudios, pero a mi me recuerda cuando estaba en la universidad y no senseñaban la teoria, la entendia la dominaba y a la hora de hacer lso prácticos era chocar con un muro de bruces.....

Hay que saber como funciona, en tu caso tu tienes las nociones de electronica, te sera más fácil, pero hay que conocer todo lo referente a como se trasnmite una señal de tV como se recive como se recupera esa información dentro del aparato y como se la procesa, las diferntes normas que rigen en cada región, micros te sera sencillo, pero hay muchas cosas que en el pasado se elavoraban en varias etapas y hoy estan contenidos en un solo chip que se denomina jungla....
El primer dispositivo que recibio el nombre de jungla era una combinación de oscilador de vertical y horizontal, luego pasaron por incorporar procesamenteo de viedo y croma que en su tiempo priemro fue endispostivos separado luego en uno solo(por ejemplo conocer como fucionaban estos dispotivos me permitia hacer cambiso de norma sin agregar otro modulo.....) luego video, croma vetical y horizontal.... luego paso a directamente tomar tomar la fi del sintonizador y procesar integrametne todas las señales en un solo chip, más reciaentemente estan los microjunglas....... si el micro y todo lo demás en un solo chip.....

Por ejemplo como funciona un horizontal es sencillo, cuando falla,por ejemplo se quema el TR de salida horizontal, muy rara vez lo hace por falla en si del disposito o alguan causa aleatoria, en la inmensa mayoria son otros los factores que lleva a la destrución de dicho componente.... y alli esta la diferencia enter un cambia piezas y el técnico de fuste, que tras verificar este tipo de fallas hace una seris de pruebas que le permiten encontrar las causas que dañaro al transisror y elimarlas asi cuando lo coloca sale funcionando...


Me detengo aqui a modo de muestra porque es un clásico... te pongo un caos hipotetico, TR en corto, se reemplaza, tras funcionar un rato se daña de nuevo,(a veces al arrancar muere.

Que hace el cambia piezas, tara cambiar 4 a 5 transistores, porque pensaba que el que le vendiron no servia, entra a sospechar del Flyback, y lo cambia, nada el tr se sigue rompiendo y van..... insiste una ves más y ya tiene 7 transistores dañados, un flyback cambiado y y no arranca, a esto pasa el tiempo y el TV sigue sin andar, entonces la culpa cae en la jungla.... cambia la jungla, y el TR muere..... de nuevo y van 8, cambia el micro y se lleva el 9 transistor.... por último decide cambiar el transitor y ciertos capacitores en la fuente, quema el decimo trnasitor de salida horizontal y encima por un descuido destruye la fuente.....

Ojo, esto no es cuento tomado de la vida real, algo cotidiano, ahora el tipo tiene el TV que ni la fuente anda, pero de cuando se lo trajeron, tiene una pila de 10 transisotres quemados, ha gastado a su vez en un flyback, en una jungla, en un micro y ahora tiene un trnsitor más de la fuente quemado.....

Saca en coste lo que lleva...... por aqui una fuente y horizontal de un TV chico mdeiano arranca enunos 180 pesos, una jungla varia de de unos 30 peoss a más de 100 pesois, un micro idem, un flyback de poco menos de 30 peos a un poco más de 100, más el coste de los transistores que son 10 hace la suma y cuanto gasto, y que le queda de margen, para cobrar, ahh el precio que te di es de un buen service lso cambia piezas cobran menos..... y sin tener en cuenta de la burrada de quere medir la fuente poniendo el tester en el colector de horizontal...... el tester se muere, porque? esa causa se lleva más del 50% de tester dañados de los caros y de los baratos, la otra causa la mania de medir todo por la escala más baja y no descargar los capacitores, imaginate escala por 1 ohm en uno analógico por 200 ohm en un digital y se topan con un capacitor que tiene 50 o 100V, pobre resistencias.....

La idea no es deanimarte ojo, te animo pero que elijas el mejor camino, lee informate, consultanos, aqui no le negamos ayuda a nadie, conseguite los manuales de servicio de las distintas marcas, te podemos ayudar con eso también, hacete de un Variac, escencial para ensayo de fuentes conmutadas, preparate un un portalamparas con un una lámpara de 40-60W y que tenga un chicote de unos 50cm(para utilziar como carga de la fuente) conseguite un medidor de capacitores, si lo tienes mejor..... un medior de ESR tambien es importante, oscilocopio ya tienes, y a no desanimarse, si hay problemas nos describes el problema, dando marca y modelo de aparato


----------



## moverar (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola DSP, un gusto en saludarte y pretender responder a tu solicitud. En primer lugar, lo que tenes que saber muy bien son las características funcionales de los componentes y sus parámetros eléctricos, térmicos y la prueba de estado que le corresponde a cada uno. Para eso es conveniente que te vayas haciendo un cuadernillo de datos, digo escribirlos de puño y letra, para aprenderlos mejor. Los datos técnicos los vas a encontrar fácilmente en la Internet o consultando a este foro lleno de expertos que nunca se niegan ni dejan de responder ni al principiante y ni al experimentado. 
INVESTIGACIÓN DE LAS FALLAS: 
Este proceso puede implicar diferentes análisis:

Análisi estático en frio (sin alimentación electrica)
Análisis estático en caliente: (con alimentación electrica)
Análisis dinámico: (con alimentacion electrica y señal a procesar)
En el primero se prueban el estado de los componentes y conductores.
En el segundo se mide el comportamiento eléctrico de los componentes, sin señal a procesar.
En el tercero, se aplica tensión y señal y se analiza el pasaje de esta a través del circuito para hacer los ajustes que se requieren.

Después, frente al artefacto a reparar, deberás "seccionarlo" mentalmente, identificando sus etapas y funciones. Usando la lógica de la cual estamos dotados por la naturaleza, debes abocarte a determinar que etapas están funcionando, es decir, ir definiendo la falla por los síntomas que ofrece el sistema. Por ej. si el aparato se "enciende"... la Fuente de alimentación, básicamente funciona en su primera sección, pues no produce un cortocircuito... después verificaras la normalidad de los voltajes de salida, sobre el cátodo de los diodos para evitar que la frecuencia del conmutador o afecte al instrumento de medición o la lectura sea errática... etc. Si la fuente alimenta correctamente hay que determinar si la falla es de audio, de video, de conmutación, de reiteración, de lectura de datos, etc...  e ir "arrinconando" al lugar donde se encuentra el defecto con un análisis en frío. Una vez que más o menos lo tenes detectado hay que comprobar la normalidad en los valores eléctricos, ante la duda DESCONECTAR TODO y desmontar los componentes discretos y hacer una prueba de estado con el instrumento.  

En muchos casos vas a necesitar un rastreador de señales, un inyector de señal, una punta lógica, etc. cuyos circuitos de fácil construcción y las instrucciones de uso los encontraras en este foro o en otras páginas. 

Se comienza, una investigación responsable, comprobando la funcionalidad de los semiconductores (CI's, transistores, diodos, varicaps, etc) y sus componentes relacionados que lo alimentan electricamente o le proveen de señal... hasta detectar y comprobar el causante del defecto. 

No siempre el defecto esta circunscripto a un solo componente, a veces un defecto es consecuencia de otro defecto y hay que ser muy cuidadoso en no volver a dañar los materiales que fueron reemplazados.

Posteriormente, al reemplazo de un componente defectuoso deberás hacer pruebas y ajustes  "en caliente" más precisos y cuidadosos. 

Una vez reparado el sistema, ponerlo a prueba durante unas horas y exigirlo a su máximo rendimiento controlando las temperaturas de los componentes... 

Espero te sirvan mis consejos, mucha suerte y éxitos, (no olvides que vos sos el que sabes y que el cliente es el que paga todo).

Un abrazo. El profe de electrónica.


----------



## DSP (Abr 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, tienen razon, tambien me agrada mas saber como funciona algo para repararlo, aunque mi impresión era, que la mayoria de tecnicos utilizan solo el *Análisi estático en frio (sin alimentación electrica)* y checar componentes individualmente. si encuentran un transistor en corto lo cambian y ya. Pero ante todo estoy dispuesto a seguir sus consejos y meterme bien a no ser mediocre cambia piezas. Por ahora ya me tocó (el sabado pasado) reparar un autoestereo. Facil, tuve suerte. Sintomas: estereo prende, pero no toca. El cd no entra. La situacion fué que el integrado amplificador estaba parcialmente desoldado y mecanicamente estaba flojo un tornillo.
Por algo se empieza noo?

Pero ya tengo una tv que no prende...
Proximamente les platico que pasará ....

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

Asi es amigo, muy buena tu determinación y cuenta con nosotros para lo que sea, la reparación da muchas satisfacciones, por alli algunos sinsabores, como todo en la vida, pero con paciencia y tezón se logran los objetivos, y cuando pase el tiempo te acordaras de estso tus comienzos en la reparación y seguro que estars lleno de anecdotas como nosotros....

Te dejo una para amenizar el tema
Fui jefe de taller durante más de 10 años en un importante service, y ocurrio algo cuioso, como tenia un buen método para diagnosticar y prevenir, lo cual llevo que durante más de 2 años no rompi un transistroe ni de horizontal ni de fuente, en ese tiempo el más concocido en los tV de origen europeo era BU208D para el horizontal y el BU208A para fuene y horizontal estos en cápsula TO3 metálica.

Ese echo de tanto tiempo que se me rompa uno era toda una rareza, hasta que un dia reparando un TV Sanyo, que todavia recuerdo el modelo cpt7910 que se vendia en kit y armado y era de origen brasileño.

Era media mañana, tenia el TRansistor regulador de fuente serie en corto, lo saco reviso, el resto de material reemplazo otras partes coloco todo el material nuevo, controlo pruebo con variac y lámpara de carga todo bien conecto el horizontal y se rompe el TR de la fuente!!!! nunca me habia pasado y me puse remal, era inadmisible para mi cometer semejane torpeza, saco reviso todo cambio el TR prueb de nuebo todo bien conecto horizontal y se ompe el Transistor de nuevo, me queria morir!!!!! pero me puse tan mal que lo deje a un lado y me puse a ver otro en el otro extremo del banco, cuando llega el hijo del encargado con el cual eramos amigos ve el sanyo abandonado y me dice que paso? porque lo dejaste, yo ni ganas tenia de contestar, depués lo sigo le decia, y como no entendia insistia, le digo fijate al lado, si hay dos BU208..... medilos..... los mide.... estan en corto!!!!, que paso? a vos se te rompieron? si le digo,  que bueno ya aera hora!!!! sale el otro refeliz le aviso al padre, que estaba varios pisos más arriba, este bajo porque no podia creer, ellos felices y yo me queria ir a mi casa de lo mal que estaba, me invitaron a comer y todo, un verdadero festejo.....

Al otro dia recien lo retome, y revisando minusiosamente descubri uno de los dos fusibles que estaba suelto en le fusiblera, por lo tanto hacia mal contacto y da la desgracia que al probarlo hacia contacto pero al mover todo el chasis para conectar el horizontal este se movia, arregle el porta ffusible, hice las pruebas de rutina conecte todo y encendio sin ningún problema......


----------



## DSP (Abr 4, 2011)

gracias pandacba. Aqui en mi trabajo tambien tengo unos amigos que cuando se enteran de que te equivocaste en algo, les da un gusto!! (Bueno nos dá) porque aveces está uno batallando con "porque no sirve" "ya le cambie el pic" etc. etc. y resulta ser una ... Y pues como que si da un poco de gracia. Pero ya en general, he tenido la suerte de tener un ambiente de trabajo muy bueno.


----------

